# iPhone data plan from Rogers according to the Post



## jlcinc (Dec 13, 2002)

iPhone rates.

"Apple may agree to a “virtually unlimited” plan with Rogers for $35 a month (excluding voice) with data usage of 100 or 200 megabytes per month, the analyst suggested, adding that this should be more than sufficient. Apple could also insist that an “all-in” voice and data plan include things like free call features. Combined plans such as this, with 250 to 500 anytime minutes and unlimited evenings/weekend calls after 9 p.m., may cost $80 to $100 per month, Mr. Allen suggested."

What to expect from Rogers' iPhone offering - FP Trading Desk

John


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

100-200MB/month is nowhere near sufficient for an iPhone. Lame.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Will Rogers get the iPhone?

Yes.

Will anyone know before Rogers announces new data plans what those plan will offer?

No. Not a chance. Won't happen.


----------



## darrenlovesmac (Apr 29, 2008)

*iPhone Data*

Hey all. I recently returned to Canada from the US and was using my iPhone in the US, so thought I would put up my data usage for the past few months (taken from my billing statements). 

November - 169,000 kb
December - 125,000 kb
January - 95,000 kb
February - 73,000 kb
March - 110,000 kb

All the above are rounded UP to the nearest thousand. So, if the Rogers iPhone plan has a cap of 200MB (and please correct me if I am wrong), it would appear I have been under that number for the past several months. I should mention that during the demonstrated times I never used the WiFi on my phone, thus all was EDGE. Given how EDGE can be slow, I wonder if 3G would have increased my usage? I am not the biggest user of the internet, use it mainly for brief things when I am out, or to help and cure the boredom during certain things, such as workshops and the like  

As for the cost of the data plan, I was being billed $40 and that included unlimited text messaging to any cell phone in the US, regardless of service provider. This cost was equivalent with the PDA plans that were offered by ATT at that time. If I was not going to use the text messaging services, then the data alone would have been $20. A voice plan was added to the data plan and the amount of minutes and such were your choice, as long as your plan was more than $30 (if I remember correctly there was a minimum voice rate plan you HAD to have (I assume the voice helped to subsidize the data plan)). 

Just thought I would add my experience to help everyone!

Darren


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

100 - 200 mb's is a joke and they wouldn't offer that. They probably want to but apple wont agree to they. If it is going to be capped, will probably be 1 gb.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

HowEver is right...all this is based on some analyst..the same people that have caus gas prices to rise...idiots...no sens egetting upset or btiching at what an analyst is thinking...they have no idea...sure, if millions of analysts take a guess someon is bound to get it right but we won't know until Rogers releases it...


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

If you're presently a Rogers customer, one thing you can do is give them a call and tell the rep what you'd LIKE to see. Be reasonable and polite and ask them to note it in your file and pass it up the ladder.

If thousands of their customers did this, Ted would at least hear about it. 

If you're NOT a Rogers customer, you might be even more effective in helping to bring a "good plan" to the Canadian iPhone.

Call up or stop by a Rogers store, explain that you're not a customer yet but you will be changing your contract before too long and would LIKE to buy an iPhone contract from Rogers, but only if it offers xx at $yy per month. Again, suggest something realistic.

NEW customers get Rogers reps hearts all aflutter. They'll listen and pass it up the chain.

Again, a few thousand people do this, and we're golden.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

John Clay said:


> 100-200MB/month is nowhere near sufficient for an iPhone. Lame.


Actually you would be surprised, after my initial Honeymoon period with mine, I find my average monthly data use is about 50meg incoming and 10meg out. 

Thats running email on Gmail, some safari, maps, Stocks & weather use daily. 
I guess when 3G makes surfing faster and new apps come out this could double easily.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

chas_m said:


> If you're presently a Rogers customer, one thing you can do is give them a call and tell the rep what you'd LIKE to see.
> 
> If thousands of their customers did this, Ted would at least hear about it.


:lmao: What colour is the sky in your world? :lmao:


----------



## 5andman (Oct 15, 2006)

chas_m said:


> If you're presently a Rogers customer, one thing you can do is give them a call and tell the rep what you'd LIKE to see. Be reasonable and polite and ask them to note it in your file and pass it up the ladder.
> 
> If thousands of their customers did this, Ted would at least hear about it.
> 
> ...



I wish that were true. 

Rogers puts more importance on what their competition is charging than customer feedback.

They are the only game in town for the iphone (and they know it).


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

Keep in mind, that 100-200MB comes from an analyst prediction and not a rumor or leak, so there's no authority to it other than experience with Rogers' normal habits.

I'm cautiously optimistic. After all, Rogers' non-smartphone data plans are actually more generous than that for AT&T (which is used for the iPhone). You can either pay $7 just for unmetered Internet use or pay $20 to get that plus a boatload of SMS/MMS messages and calling features -- the AT&T plan costs that much for data only.

My guess is that Rogers' offer will be much closer to the AT&T deal than for other carriers, costing about $60 for a combo of voice, messages, and unlimited data. Being Rogers, you're probably going to get fewer minutes (think 250 instead of 450), but to get a lot of Internet use out of a "real" phone would be amazing at that price on Rogers.

There's certainly a chance they'll demand a cap, but I would imagine it closer to the Irish cap -- somewhere between 500MB and 1GB -- than anything else. Rogers' 3G network gives it much more headroom to allow frequent use and will be a selling point to lure people in from Bell or Telus. Why not give people an incentive to switch?


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

psxp said:


> Actually you would be surprised, after my initial Honeymoon period with mine, I find my average monthly data use is about 50meg incoming and 10meg out.


You forgot about the bit torrenters, now we're all gonna suffer when they start to throttle 3G. :lmao:


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Youtube, Youtube, Youtube....

iTunes, iTunes, iTunes....


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

Commodus said:


> I'm cautiously optimistic. After all, Rogers' non-smartphone data plans are actually more generous than that for AT&T (which is used for the iPhone). You can either pay $7 just for unmetered Internet use or pay $20 to get that plus a boatload of SMS/MMS messages and calling features -- the AT&T plan costs that much for data only.


the $7 plan is for special applications like the Roger's phone WAP browsers and emails, not attachments and any data coming from other servers.


Rogers’ "unlimited data plan" is a consumer nightmare in the making


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

psxp said:


> the $7 plan is for special applications like the Roger's phone WAP browsers and emails, not attachments and any data coming from other servers.
> 
> 
> Rogers’ "unlimited data plan" is a consumer nightmare in the making


In that article, it sounds like the issue would be apps that don't come with the phone, not "everything except for the browser." And for the iPhone, Rogers may have to make an exception. Owners will be mad if they find they've rung up a $500 monthly bill because they kept using a third-party photo uploader app that they bought through the App Store.


----------



## Corvillus (Nov 15, 2007)

As has been said before, this speculation is kind of pointless, but I think that it'd be likely that they'd offer a choice of the low end "mega" plans (like the 250 minute + My5) and about 1GB data for close to around $70 plus SAF, 911 and taxes.

Or of course...they might just offer some garbage data plan like the Post is speculating (in which case, I won't be buying an iPhone from them...I'll just stick to using my unlocked iPhone on Fido and spare myself the contract, since I used between 150MB and 300MB every month easily when I was on my 4 months unlimited browsing).


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Just don't buy music off of your iPhone. I cannot see why someone would need to do this. Unless you are painfully bored and have nothing else to do then maybe. If not just wait for a wifi signal and do it. OR do it on your computer!


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

you can only use the itunes wifi store on wifi, not edge.


----------

